# Preorder the Canon EOS M5 & New Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2016)

```
All of the new Canon gear is ready for preorder. The EOS M5 is expected to begin shipping at the end of October, while the EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM is likely to come in December.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon  EOS M5 Body: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281373-REG/canon_1279c001aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M5 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281375-REG/canon_1279c011aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5K.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-ef-m-15-45mm-lens-kit.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M5 w/18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281376-REG/canon_1279c021aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5K1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-ef-m-18-150mm-lens-kit.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281380-REG/canon_1375c002aa_ef_m_18_150mm_f_3_5_6_3_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cti0jB">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA18150.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ef-m-18-150mm-f-3-5-6-3-is-stm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281379-REG/canon_0571c002aa_ef_70_300mm_f_4_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cx0GsT">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA70300IS2.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ef-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-is-ii-usm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2016)

No price available yet in Germany. 
Let's see how much it'll be.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 15, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> No price available yet in Germany.
> Let's see how much it'll be.



yep. That one would be actually really tempting as a small to-go body.
but with 979$ for the body only they will probably want something like 1200€ for it


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 15, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > No price available yet in Germany.
> ...



I stand corrected (sadly, not by much): 1129€ body only
https://www.ac-foto.com/onlineshop/v3/?s=detail&main=9199


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 15, 2016)

lets see how the AF works out.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> I stand corrected (sadly, not by much): 1129€ body only
> https://www.ac-foto.com/onlineshop/v3/?s=detail&main=9199


A little bit much for what it offers but let's see how the prices come down. 

LordofTackle, if you're looking for a "to go" camera, then take a closer look at the EOS 100D/SL1 with the pancake EF(-S) lenses - as long as it is still available. Much better price (330,- € body / 370,- € with kit lens) but old sensor tech. 
I like it very much. The body has almost the same size as the EOS M5 and only the EF-M lenses would be smaller.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the first time I have actually considered getting a mirrorless camera and this one really intrigues me. Too large to fit in most of my pockets but small enough to keep in vehicle/bags/etc. Just not intrigued enough to preorder (like I did the 7D and 7DII at the price point. May seriously consider purchasing one after the first of the year. Of course at my age I don't even buy green bananas so planning that far ahead is difficult.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 16, 2016)

18-150mm "likely to" come in December?

Considering what a compelling lens this seems to be, and that many customers would like to buy the M5 kitted with the 18-150mm, making those customers wait until December isn't ideal, is it?


----------



## sunnyVan (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm surprised to see a link to midwest photo. I assume it's reputable and canonrumors would endorse it?


----------



## MintChocs (Sep 17, 2016)

Far too expensive for my budget!


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>All of the new Canon gear is ready for preorder. The EOS M5 is expected to begin shipping at the end of October, while the EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM is likely to come in December.</p>



Is that a typo about the release date? Everyone is saying end of November, not October.


----------

